# New FA flavours



## RichJB (18/7/18)

He's baaaaaack. After a long hiatus, Concrete has kicked off again with a review of the new FA flavours.



The Dragonfruit seems like a winner, the rest are a mixed bag. Still, I'm looking forward to trying these.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

